# Sewer Hose



## RJLLERENA (Sep 24, 2006)

should the sewer hose have a kink to trap the some water so the smell does not come up the toilet like under the sink, or it does not matter?


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Keep the valves closed until you need to empty the tanks. We empty when they are 2/3 to full. This will keep the water in the tanks to move the undesirerables when you pull the latch to empty.
Remember to pull the black first and close then pull the gray to rinse the hose.

Linda


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It does not matter and would not help you. Keep the black tank properly treated with chemicals and it will not smell at all.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

We keep the Grey tanks open. All the drains have traps anyway. we keep the black tank closed until we need to dump. when we dump the black, we close the grey.


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

It shouldn't matter. Each of the drains in the tt, sinks, toilet and shower, have their own trap. One of the things we have to remember (and tend to forget til it smells) is to run some water down each drain when we get set up. The drain traps will dry out depending on how long and where (temp) you store your camper.

Dave


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

When you are hooked up at a campground, don't leave both valves open FULL TIME. Keep them closed until they are getting full.

If you are like most of us, the grey tank will fill WELL before the black. We dump the grey everyday, and the black every other day while camping. Follow the dumping sequence procedure previously memtioned.

After you dump your black tank and rinse, fill the black tank with about 2-3 gallons of water, then add your chemicals. You need the water to disolved the chemicals, and keep the "solids" in suspension.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HTQM said:


> It shouldn't matter. Each of the drains in the tt, sinks, toilet and shower, have their own trap. One of the things we have to remember (and tend to forget til it smells) is to run some water down each drain when we get set up. The drain traps will dry out depending on how long and where (temp) you store your camper.
> 
> Dave


And nobody knows plumbing better than a Hull Technician.









(Sorry, couldn't resist)

Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

THE LLERENAS said:


> should the sewer hose have a kink to trap the some water so the smell does not come up the toilet like under the sink, or it does not matter?


When you open the toilet to flush you're looking straight down into the holding tank, so a P trap in the sewer hose is probably of little consequence.

With full hookups you can drain the black tank often and use a bucket to put a couple of flushes down the toilet from the shower. The only times I ever even notice a smell any more is if I've left things sit for a couple of weeks - it only took a couple of times of "I'll just dump the black tank at the next trip" to learn my lesson.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

gone campin said:


> Remember to pull the black first and close then pull the gray to rinse the hose.


That's what I always did (keep the backflow out of the grey tank) until DW pointed to the page in the manual where they say to pull the black, pull the grey, close the black, close the grey. The black tank gets a second flush this way.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Really? I had DW fill the toilet (with clean water) and flush 3 times before switching over to the grey. This black/grey/black/gray sequence sounds like a better idea. 
DT


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

muddy tires said:


> That's what I always did (keep the backflow out of the grey tank) until DW pointed to the page in the manual where they say to pull the black, pull the grey, close the black, close the grey. The black tank gets a second flush this way.


We started doing this method since we got the OB and so far so good. It was suggested to us by our saleslady as this is what she has always done with her campers. I didn't realize it says to do that in the manual.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I always did the black/grey/black/grey thing when I flushed. Never helped with crud left in the black tank. On the new T.T. I installed the Tornado...... what a defferance......I don't even use the grey to flush the black anymore.


----------



## regsue814 (Apr 9, 2007)

I agree, keep both closed until they are almost full as it will aid in drawing the sewage out and your treatment chems will keep the sensors clean.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I keep all tanks closed until they are full and then flush Black, back grey and then front grey I also have a flush King and usually fill and flush all tanks a couple of times.
So far I have never had a smell problem, and they seem to be fairly accurate on the gauges. I was always told don't let the tanks dry out and you won't have a problem.

Steve


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I keep my valves closed also, and don't have a problem with smells.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We were told during the PDI at our dealer, and have learned from the collective wisdom of this site, to keep both gray and black closed until full, or until ready to dump.

We drain the black tank first, and then the gray. While the gray is draining, my DW goes inside and fills and flushes the toilet about four times, in preparation for a second dumping. Then, when the gray is done, I go back to the black tank and dump again.

While the black is draining the second time, my DW runs hot water down the sink traps. The hot water helps wash away grease inside the lines (IMO). After that's done, I close the black and dump the gray again.

If I have a full hookup site, I have a clear plastic elbow with a gate valve and water valve (with a water hose hookup, also) that I attach between the waste tube and the sewer hose. This allows me to back-flush the tanks, one at a time. This gives them a good cleaning and the clear elbow lets me see when the water is running clear, with no solids left.

After every time we dump, we add a capful of liquid Calgon water softner and 4 oz. of the green stuff to each tank, along with 3-4 gallons of water each, and we've never had any issues with smell or with the sensors in the year that we've had the Outback. As a matter of fact, when I dump the tanks, they really smell fresh (like the green stuff, ya know). And I believe it is because we rinse the tanks after each use and then leave them with plenty of softened, treated water inside.

In the fall, just before we winterize, I plan to use my wand (with the spinning sprinkler-type head) and rea;lly clean the black tank well.

Just my $.02

Mike


----------

